# من أجمل الترانيم: مجموعة من أجمل الترانيم والتراتيل



## Alcrusader (15 يونيو 2012)

*
سلام الرب يسوع معكم جميعاً، أنا حبيت أنو أضع في هذا الموضوع مجموعة من أجمل الترانيم التي ممكن أن نسمعها. وللحقيقة وفيما أنا ابحث على النت وجدت هذه الترانيم وحبيت انو اشاركها مع الجميع.
ولو أي أحد عندو ترنيمة يحب يضعها فلا يخجل أبداً. :smile01


(1)        إذ دخلت قدسك


1 ـ  إذ دخلت قدسـك ....... ورأيت عرشــك

       كلهم من حـولك   .......     ينشدون مجــدك

       أخجلتني صورتي   .......     وصرخت ويلتـي

 هل نظيري ينفع لسيــدي


الـــردة
أمنيتي سيدي ترسلني حيث تريد
فكل ما في يدي لسيـدي المجيد
لم اعد ابتغي لم اعد ربي أريـد
فليكـن مجد اسمـك رســالتي

2 ـ  أمام طهر عرشك  .......     أدرك نجاســتي

       من أنا يا سيدي      ....... كي تجيب طلبتـي

       مس ربي شفتـي   .......    بلهيب جمــرك

 عنـدما اسـتمع لأمـرك

 +++++++

(2)  أمام كأسك


     أمام كأسك تنحني الرؤوس  .......   تخفق القلوب ـ تتمتم الشفاه

 وتحلم العيون (بنورك المضيء)2

     أمام كأسك نهتف بالدعاء   .......   ندعو باسمك ـ نحدث السماء

 فاســـتجب لنــــــا

+++++++

 (3)                  بحبـــك ربـــــي

 1 ـ بحبك ربي يعزف قلبي    .......     الحان فرح وســــلام

     تهتف نفسي كلي  لربي   .......      قلبي وحبي والأيــــام


الردة :  محبتي إليك ربـي   .......    أيا رفيقي في كل دربي

         ثبـت قلبـي بـك    .......   وزد حبـــي لــك

         أنــت أيا حبيـب    .......   وليــس غيـــرك



 2 ـ بحبك ربي لـذ حديثـي    .......     عزاء نفســي في الآلام

      تشفى عظامي تحيا بفرح      .......   يفيض قلبي بالســـلام

 3 ـ بحبك ربي اطرح خوفي   .......      بصليب فادي الحنــون

      حيث دماك بلسم روحي    .......     تشفى جراحي والشـجون

 4 ـ بحبك ربي يحلو لنفسي   .......      كوني سفيرا للحبيـــب

      يعلو ندائي هيا لربــي     .......    هيا إليـه فهو قريـــب

+++++++

(4)                 من لي سواك   

1ـ من لي سواك يحمينـــي   .......    من كل شر قائم

من لي ســـواك يرويني     .......   من كل نبع دائم

الـردة :             أنـت الهـي لا ســواك

2ـ من لي سواك سيدي    .......   يملأ فراغ وحـــدتي

من لي سواك مرشدي   .......     يهمس لي في خلوتي

3ـ كيف أخاف في الطريق     .......  وأنت لي نبع الرجاء

كيف بدونك أســــير     .......          في عالم بلا عزاء

4ـ أتى إليك ضارعا      .......   فانظر إلى من عـــلاك

انظر إلى ســامعا    .......   حتى أعيش في رضاك

+++++++

(5)                يا أبانا لست ادري

يا أبانا لسـت ادري  ....... كيف كان عمري يجري

دون أن أدرك ....... انك أنـــت معــي

لكنــي ألان  ابنك ....... أنت ترعاني بحبـــك

فلن أخــاف  أبدا ....... لانك تمســـك يميني

سأسـبحك  واهتف ....... للابد أنا لك للأبـــدي

للابد أنــا لك للابــد

+++++++

(6)                    احبك ربي يسوع

(احبـك ربـي يســوع)3

وليــس لي ســـواك ....... اتبعـك ربي دومـــا

اتبعـك بلا رجـــوع ....... اسبح اسمك القــدوس

وليــس لي ســواك

+++++++

(7)                                    مريــم أنت حبي
مريم أنت حبي ملجأي وحصني القوي    .......     أنت نور حياتي فاشفعي لي عند العلي

          أنت أمـي زنبقة جميلــة       .......     أما أنا فعوسج حزيــــن

         طويلا تاه قلبي طويــلا          .......       جلسـت بين الليل والسنين

        وعندما أدركي الظــلام          .......         وسرت في وديان الضياع

        حاطت بي الأحزان والآلام          .......        يا أسفا للعمر كيف ضـاع

     مريم ادركيني جددي في الحياة        .......       فبالحب يغني لكن قلبي مع الشفاه.

+++++++

(8)                            سلمت نفسي        

سلمـت نفسـي في يديـك ....... يا سـيـدي يســـوع

قدني فتكلانــي عليــك ....... كي اخــدم الجمـــوع

كن حارسي من الظــلام ....... كن مرشدي في كل حـال

والقلـب قدس والفعــال ....... حتى أرى يســـــوع


الــردة :ـ 1 ـ  قد قلت قبل ألان ....... يا منبع الإحسان

يا متعب القلب تعال ....... امكث معي حتى تنال

هيا ففي قربي المنال ....... للخير في يسوع


2 ـ  أن نغصت عيشي ....... الهموم أو أن دنى الظلام

ستنجلي كل الغيوم ....... بمانح الســـــلام

فالرب حصني والأمان ....... والرب إذ قال فعل

والحب فيه اكتمــال ....... مخلصي يســـوع

+++++++

  (9)                                                  قلباً نقياً          

            قلبـا نقيـا طاهـرا ....... اخلـق فيَ يالله

وفض بروحك داخلي ....... جدد سبل الحياة

طهرني من خطاياي ....... وقد أنت خطاي

وليكن فكر قلبــي ....... مرضي أمامك يالله


+++++++

(10)                   اهــدي نفسـي
أهدي نفسي يا يسـوع ....... عابرا وادي الدمـوع

في اضطرابات الحياة ....... أنت صخر النجـاة

أنت هادي النفــوس ....... أهدي نفسي يا يسوع

1ـ  لك عـزٌ واقتدار ....... مسكتا موج البحـار

      تخضع الأنواء لك ....... والأراضي والفـلك

      يا مخلص الجموع ....... أهدي نفسي يا يسوع

2ـ  حينما يدنو الختام ....... وارى شط السـلام

افتح الصدر الرحيب ....... واقبلني يا حبيب

والى تلك الربــوع ....... أهدي نفسي يا يسوع

3ـ  هب حياتـي قوة ....... واستخدمني يا يسوع

      هب لي قلبا مشرقا ....... وأرشـدني يا يسوع

    هب حياتــي قوة .......هب لي قلبا مشرقا

واستخدمنــي يا يســوع

+++++++

(11)                     هل جلست في هدوء 

1ـ هل جلست في هدوء ونظرت للعــلا .......   وتأملت صليبا بين ارض وسمــــاء

    فوقه الحب تجلى بجراح ودمــــاء .......                         صافحا عن صالبيه بصلاة ودعـــاء

الــردة :       يزيح الجبال ينادي تعال بصـوت يهز الضميــــر .......                  يشـيع السـلام ينير الظلام فيبصر حتى الضريـــر

2ـ مسح الدمعة السكيبة من عيون البسطاء .......                        نازعا حزن الحزانى زارعا فيهم عزاء

    غافرا كل الخطايا شافيا من فيه داء .......                                     دافعا كل البـلايا رافعا عنك الشقـاء

3ـ هل تذوقت سلاما ونعمت بالفــداء .......                                     من مسيح بدماه علم الدنيا العطــاء

     افتقر وهو غني حتى يغني الفقـراء .......                                      جاء للعالم نورا فإذا الكون ضيــاء

+++++++

(12)                              لم ترى عين

1ـ  لم تر عين إلها غيـــرك ....... يفتح السجن وينزع القيــود

     ويشق الغمر فإذا طريــق ....... لا تعوقـه جبال أو ســدود

الــردة :                    ( لم تـرى عين إلها غيــرك)2

2ـ  من سواك يتراءى في الأتون ....... أو ينجي النفس من جب الأسود

      من ينير القبر إن حل الظلام ....... من بذا المن السماوي يجــود

3ـ  كم تألمت على عود الصليب ....... كي تعد لي مكان في السمـاء

     ووعدتني ستأتي عن قريـب ....... تخطفني بهتاف للعــــلاء

4ـ  كـم هو عظيــم موتـك ....... لم يدنو الفســاد من جسدك

     من سـواك يفتح القيــود ....... من يطلق الخاطئ بكل سرور

+++++++

 (13)                اترك كل شئ واتبعني   

الـردة :  اترك كل شيء واتبعني ....... وآنا أكون لك نصيبــا

1ـ  اترك كل شئ تعطى كل شيء ....... واحمل الصليب تعــال

     تجد الراحة والهــــدوء ....... لن يخيب ظنك تعــال

2ـ  حيثما أقمـــت أقيـم أنا ....... لن يخيب وجهي تعـال

      أنى اخترتك لي عونـــا ....... العلي يدعــوك تعـال

3ـ  نظرت في عينيك و أحببتك ....... عرفت ما في قلبك تعال

     أرضك العطشى للحــب ....... تصـرخ إليك تعــال

+++++++

( 14)                إن كنت هنا أرى ضيقات  

 1ـ   إن كنت هنا أرى ضيقات  ....... الآمات أو شده ومتاعــــب

       الرب سمح ليعلمَنـــي ....... أسرار عظيمـة وعجائـــب

        وكل يـوم ربي يسـوع ....... ســاير بوجـــه أمامــي

       وبيده يمسـح لي الدمـوع ....... ويبــدد عنـي أوهامـــي

القـــــرار

  يسـوع يا حلـو يا غالـــــي ....... يســوع يا مصــدر آمالـــي

( حبيب ولا كل الحبايـــــــب ....... ومعــاك العيشـه تهنالــــي)2





 2ـ   كم صادفتني من أحـــزان ....... الغربة مليانه مصاعــــب

       ولا  في صديق غيرك تانـي ....... حبيب ولا كل الحبايــــــب

       تيجي تسـندني تعضـــدني ....... تمحـو الآلام وتباركنـــــي

       في أتـون النار تتــرأى لي ....... ويصيـر جنه وانت معــــي

 3ـ   كم من ظروف صعبه يا ربي ....... تركونـــــي كل الحبايــب

       سالــت دموعـي أنا لوحدي ....... وسط الضيقــات والتجــارب

       لكن يسوع رب السمــــاء ....... اعلــن لي ذاته وجلالــــه

       وأنا وياه دومـا في ســلام .......  سبـــاني منظر جمالـــه

+++++++

(15)                    بالقرب منك راحتي

القــــرار

         بالقرب منك راحتـي .......   بالقرب منك يا يســوع

        وبعد أن طال الضياع .......  ( إليك ما أحلي الرجوع)2

1ـ  ربي تعبـت في المســـير .......   ابحث عن حلم بعيـــد

     غابت سنــي كالدخـــان .......   تهت كعصفـور وحيــد

2ـ  صـار الرماد لي طعـــام .......   صارت دموعي لي شراب

     وعندما خارت قــــواي .......   رأيـت آمـالي ســراب

3ـ  ووسـط كل حيرتــــي .......   والقلـب لاهث كسيــح

      كنـت الهي واقفـــــا .......   تمـد كفـك الجريـــح

4ـ  رفعـت عينـي دامعـــا .......   والقلــب في توق شديد

      لمسـت كفك الجريـــح .......   وكـان مولدي الجديــد

+++++++

(16)                  أنت عظيـم يا الله

                    (أنت عظيمٌ عظيمٌ عظيمٌ يا الله )2

     عظيـم في محبتـــك .......  عظيـم في أمانتــك

     عظيـم في تحريــرك .......  عظيم أيضا في شفائك

+++++++

    ( 17)      حنانك يا رب الأكوان

الردة :  حنانك يا رب الأكوان ....... إليك رفعت صلاتي

أنا إن أحيا فبالأيمان ....... اشرف معنى حياتي

1ـ سمعت ندائك يا رني ....... يجلجل في أعماقي

صدا يتجاوب في قلبي ....... مع النغم الخفاق

فسرت أتهديك  في  دربي ....... و بي ضما المشتاق

لمنهلك الصافي العذب ....... اروي به أمنياتي

2ـ يروعني صخب البحر ....... وصوت قصيف الرعود

فأمنت منك مع الفجر ....... بفيض الرضا و الجود

فيا مبدع الكون من يدري ....... سواك سر الوجود

فكم يا رب من سر ....... و آيات مذهلات

+++++++

(18) تعال بيننا


الردة:     تعال بيننا  أقم  عندنا  .......  …وخذ من قلوبنا لك مسكنا

 1ـ  هب لنا  عيونا ترنو إليك ....... و اجعل حياتـنـا ملكا لديك

     فنـعـرف طعـم إلهـنا ....... ألا اسـتـجب منا  الدعـاء

2ـ امح الضغينة من قلوبنـا ....... وازرع كلامـك في ضميرنا

    فنــحصد حب العطـاء ....... ألا استجب منا الـدعــاء

3ـ نحن جياع أنت خبزنــا ....... نحن عـطـاش أنت ماؤنـا

     فمـنك يطـيب الغـذاء ....... ألا  أستجب منا  الدعــاء

+++++++

(19) ربي جسدك

الردة:  ربي جسدك  مأكل حقا .......     ربي  دمك مشـــرب حقا
طوبى لمن يرتوي منهما

1ـ قال الرب أنا الكرمـة     .......         انتــم أغصان الكرمـة

كالأغصان  اثبتـوا فـيّ        .......      تأتـوا بـثـمار جـمـة

2ـ مثل الهائم في الصحراء     .......      يبحث عن قطرات المـاء

هكذا يلهث قلبي إليـــك       .......     أنت الهداية أنت الـرجاء

3ـ من يأكل من خبز الله        .......      من يشرب من خـمر الله

يرث الحـياة الأبـديـة      .......       يعطي السـعادة في دنـياه

+++++++

(20) يا مسيحا

 يا مســـيحاً جئت نوراً كي تنيـــر العالمين

جئت حباً، جئـت صفحاً ، جئت سلوى البائسين

جئت تلقي الظلم عنـا ، عن شعوب كادحـيـن

كي يســود الحب فينا أن ثبتنـــا مخـلصين

أنـت يا رب الســماء شئتنا للمجــد شعبا

فاتشحنا بالبهاء يــوم جئت الأرض ربــــاً

+++++++

(21) ليلة الميلاد

 ليلة الميلاد يمحى البغض ، ليلة الميــلاد تزهــر الأرض

ليلة الميلاد تدفن الحـرب  ، ليلة الميــلاد ينبت الحـب

عندما نســـقي عريــان كأس ماء . نكون في الميلاد

عندما نكسي عريان ثـوب حـب ، نكــون في الميلاد

عندما نكفكف الدمـوع في العيـون ، نكـون في الميلاد

عندما نفـرش القلــوب بالرجاء ، نكـــون في الميلاد

عندما أقبـــــل رفيـقي دون غش ، أكون في الميلاد

عندما تموت فـيّ روح الانتـقام ، اكـــون في الميلاد

عندما يرمـــد فـي قلبي الجفـا، أكـــون في الميلاد

عندما تذوب نفسي فـي كيـان الله ، أكـون في الميـلاد

+++++++

(22) يسوع ربي

يسوع ربي حبيب قلبي    .......  بهاك يسبي عقلي ولـبي

إن الملائك حاروا بحالك  .......   وفـي جلالك لك تبارك

أنت الرحيم أنت الكريم .......    طب يروم يشفى السقيم

+++++++

 (23) ان  قلبي صار مغرم

 ان قلبي صـار معـرم     .......    في مديح البكر مريم

لا شفيـع لي سواهـا       .......    عنـد يسوع المعظم

فضلها عـم البرايــا     .......     بالمواهب والعطايـا

كم ازالـت من خطايا     .......     عن اثيم كان معدم

+++++++

(24)        يـا امـنا

الردة

يا امنا يا امنا يا مريم العذراء   شريكة شريكة انت في الفداء

شفيعة لنا يا امنا باليسر والصعاب يا امنا

جبريل ناداك في السر ناجاك

هيا الى الدنيا التي سمعت همسا بلقياك

اعطي حنانك لا تضني لكم طلبناك وتقنا للقياك

سلامنا بسلامك وحياتنا بحياتك

كم قد غرقنا ببعدنا عنك  وكاد الموج يجرفنا

لولا استغاثتنا بك

 +++++++

(25) يا مـريـم البـكر

 يا مريم البكر فقت الشمس والقمـر

وكل نجم في افلا  ك السماء سـرى

هلم اولاد حواء اضفروا الاكاليــل

لطهـر البتـول مريم  سـيدة الورى

يا جنة ادم الجديد انت طهـر عجيب

فقت صفوف الملائك يا فخر العذارى

يا مريـــم ام ربـي باركي جمعنا

وطهري جسـمنا والقلب والبصـرا

+++++++

(26) حبك يا مريم

حبك يا مريم      .......    غاية المنى

يا ام المعظم     .......      كوني امنا

انت عذراء انت امنا ×2

ابنك اوصاك بنا فـــي الصليب

اعطانا اياك في شخص الحبيــب

الردة

كالام الحنونــــة بـك نستعين

اظهري المعونة  منـك للبنيـــن

الردة

+++++++

(27) حني علينـا مـريم

 حني علينا مـريم   .......      يا من جلاها الاعظم

يا خير ام ترحم     .......    انت عزاء الكئيـب

وملجأ الغريـب  .......       فـي ذا حمى النحيب

نحن بوهدة الشقا    .......    ناؤون عن دار البـقا

متى نفـوز باللقا  .......      بوجهــك الوسـيم

في ساحة النعيـم   .......     حيث الهنا مقيـــم

+++++++

(28) مجـد مريم

                 مجد مريـــم يتعظم        .......       في شروق وغروب

                كرموها عظموهـــا        .......       ملكوها في القلوب

                قد تعالت وتلالــت          .......     ما لاضواها غروب

                وهي قالت حين نالت        .......         لتهنئني الشـعوب

               قــد رأها واصطفاها      .......           رب كـل العالمين

               ووقـــاها مذ براها         .......      كل محـذور يشين

+++++++

(29) يا بتولا اجل البرايا

يا بتولا اجل البرايا مدحنا فيك خير الهـدايا

اجعلي يرق دار العلايا مثل نفخ اريج البخور

الردة

سلام عليك يا مريم عليك السلام عليك السلام

يا ام المسيح.


كل مولود انثى شقي مذ براه الاله العلي

في الخطاء اسير رمي ما عداك ابكرا فخور

+++++++

(30) توبوا الى الرب


توبوا الى الرب ان الملكوت قريب

عودوا الى الحب فالخارج عنه غريب



من عمق اثامي دعوت انصت الى صوت دعاي

اننا غير وجهك ما رجوت ملقاه مادبة رجاي



هب من حنانك قطرة يتحول القفر وعود

او اعط عيني دمعة في حوضها طفلا اعود

+++++++ 

(31) قامت مريم

 قامت مريم بنت داود ازاء العود

تندب ابنها المصلوب بايدي الجنود

رمح الحزن غائص في نفسها

ومن المه غابت عن حسها

ثم فاقت الوالدة

وصاحت اه يا ولداه



حبيبي حبيبي يا ولداه خاطبني

كيف اراك عريان ولا اندبك يا ابني

اوجاعك حرقت اكبادي

الامك خرقت فؤادي

كيف تحيا والدتك يا ولداه بعد موتك

+++++++

(32) واحبيبي

واحبيبي واحبيبي اي حـــال انت فيــه

من سقاك الكأس مراً  ابن من هذا السفيـه

يا حبيـبي اي ذنب قد صنعت او كريـــه

انـت مجهود جريح ليس فيك مـن شــفا

بنــت صهيون انظريني غارقا في ذي اللجج

قد تركـت وخذلت والبلا كبدي ولـــج

لا صديق لا ولا من انسبائي مـن خـرج

كي يذود العار عنــي ويسـلي المبتـلى

+++++++

(33) يا سيدي

يا سيدي كم كان قاسيا  موت صليب العار

وقبل ان يحملك حملته يا بار



سألت ماءاً  ذقت خلاً ذقت كل مرار

سالت دماك من حشاك لتفتدي الاشرار



فوق الصليب يا حبيبي كم لقيت الام

ممن تمادوا في ايذائك وقد غفرت اثام



هل كان هذا يا الهي كي تعيدني

الى حماك احيا منك وتعزيني

+++++++ 

(34) اليوم علق

 اليوم علق على خشبة ، الذي علق الارض على المياه(3)

اكليل من شوك وضع على هامة ملك الملائكة

برفيرا كاذبا البس ، الذي وشح السماء بالغيوم

قبل لطمة ، الذي سمر بالمسامير ،

وابن العذراء طعن بحربة

نسجد لالامك ايها المسيح (3)

فأرنا قيامتك المجيدة.

+++++++ 

(35) اني حبة قمح

 اني حبة قمح ذقت الموت كي احيا

قلبي من طعن الرمح اسقى حبه الدنيا

قوتا روحيا حيا



الرسل قال الرب لم انتم محزونونا

لا تأسوا لا تغتموا لا سلطان في الدنيا

يغلب المحبينا



بالمجد يومي ات طالع من بحر النور

في خفق نصر حي يعلو هامات الدهور

اذ اني نور من نور

+++++++

(36) مبارك من فدانا

مبارك من فدانا بموته فاحيانا

يا فادينا حقق فينا سر الفداء

الالام وموتك والقيامة

مبارك يوم الجمعة يسقي الرجاء صدق الدمعة

تشدو البيع لباريها الابن الحبيب

الممدود على الصليب رهن التعذيب

يا من غدا في الممات سر الفداء للحياة

رب الجود فوق العود يا للحب

حبي الرب غمر الحب اللامحدود

+++++++

(37) فوق الصليب

 فوق الصليب مات رب الاكوان

سر رهيب سر فادي الانسان

حبه دم يهرق قلبه ماء يدفق

يا للحب الغريب حبي الفادي العجيب

سر النجاة كيف لم يعرفوك

رب الحياة كيف لم يعبدوك

انت الحق فاملا قلبنا نور الحق نور دربنا

في الحياة والممات هبنا حسن الثبات

ربي يسوع انت الفادي الحبيب

انت المرفوع فوق عود الصليب

قد سقيت خلا ومرا ورضيت بالصلب حراً

ضمنا بيديك واجتذبنا اليك

+++++++

(38) يا حاملا

 يا حاملا صليب الفداء ، صليب الفداء

مر من صوبنا نحن الذين نحيا الوفاء

حبك في قلبنا



امامك تنحني . انزل صليبك . ضعه على اكتافنا،

وارتح عندنا قليلا

طريق الخلاص طويل

على مد امالك

+++++++

(39) آه يا مريم

 آه يا مريم قد صار صبرك سوراً حصينا

الردة

بجاه آلامه يا حنونة ارحمينا


الابيات

بالصلاة عرق ابنك دمـــــــــاً وبه نقينا

جنود الظلمة قد ضبطوه مكتوفــا مهونــــا

دانه حنان وبدينه قــــــــــد فديـنـا

ها قيافا قد زاده كلامــــــــــا هجينا

ووحيدك قد لطموه ولعنـــــــــوه يقينا

زوراً شهدوا على مــن حرم المعينـــــــا

+++++++

(40) تحت الصليب تبكي

 تحت الصليب تبكي  عذراء في نحيـــــب

كيف اني فارقتك يا ولدي الحبيــــــب

جـرى جميــــــع دمك جري العصارة

وكالعنب لحمك تحت المعصــــــــرة

يا لحزن امك بحر المـــــــــــرارة

تنوح وتبكيك بدمـــــها الســـكيب

امسـكوك وجـروك يا نجلـي الوحيــــد

يا لعظم ما المــوك يا ربـي المجيـــــد

على خدك لطموك بغــيــــظ شديــد

هل من معز عنــك لقلـبي ذا الكئيـــب

+++++++ 

 (41) ازعق عيتا

 ازعـــــق عيتـــــا باوشعني قذام مارا دشمياني

وعم طلايوني وشوروني اوشعنا لاخ بمرومي



باعذب الالحان واجمــــــــل المعاني

من افواه الصبيــــان اوشعنا في الاعالي



بسيمين واو قاليهون وحليـن واو هولاليهون

كذ زمرين واو ببوميهون اوشعنا لاخ بمرومي



ازدانت الـمدينة بالاغصان والـزينـــة

ولحن الـمنـشدين اوشــعنا في الاعالي

+++++++ 

(42) تاو حبيواي

 تاو حبيواي بنـــي معموديثا

نوروخ ونسكوذ ليه لمارا دورياثا



في هذا العيــد الجميـل السعيد

ركب المســيح جحشـا وضيعا



بيه بهانا عيذا ريش كـــول يوماثا

كذ رخيو عل عيلا شيط كول حيواثا



اعطى مثالا لكــــل النــاس

حشـــد الصبيان صاحوا اوشعنا

+++++++

(43) بريخ بر طاوا

بريخ برطاوا بارويــــــــا بخيانيه

دبـرقيـه لغنسـن مـن موتــا بحنانيه



مبارك المســـــيح الفادي

منقذنا من ايــدي المعـادي



اثكل سورا صمحا دمن ايثوثا

برازاو كنيزي داثبدق لناشوثا

بيه قذمت ســبرث نويوثا

دعل ابيه اثكلـــي بوريثا

اوشعنا ، بمرومي ، اوشعنا ، لور داويذ



ابن الاله  محــط الامال

جدد اليوم رجـاء الاجيال

بخلاص البشرية من الظلمة والضلال

اوشعنا في العلــــــى اوشعنا للمسيح

+++++++

(44) كلخون عمى



كلخون عمــــى قـوش كبا بعيذا داوشعنى

وصورون رازى عل دبــــا ديلخون رعيانى

واشتاو ورواو مـــــــن تبا دميا روحانى

واتداماو كلخو هيـــون بيـلوذى هانو هيون

دلمارن بلشان ســـــيبا اشتخح مزيحانــى



استقبلوا بالتصفيق عيد السـعانيـن

فيه حل بعد الضيــق نيل الاماني

تأملوا بالتدقيق أســــمى المعاني

مع الصبيان هيي مع الرضعان هيي

نودى للمسيح ولاء الايمــــان

+++++++

(45) ملكا دملكى


ملكا دملكى دمركوثيه نوهرا بنورا شلهيويثا

دعل عيلا شيطا رخيوا شـوحا لشـمـيـه



رب الارباب عرشه نور ونار وجلال

حل في ما بيننا المجد لــــــه

 +++++++

(46) شعب المسيح

شعب المسيح في هذا اليوم مسرور

جئنا نبشركم بالفصح والنـــور



عيد السعانين قد زادت محاســنه

عن كل عيد اتى في الكتب مسطور



قوموا جميع النصارى وانهضوا فرحاً

بحمل اغصانكم وامضوا الى الطور .



أفنان نخل وزيتون مقدســــة

قضبان آس وأوراد ومنثـــور.



نحمل صليب منجينا وخالقنــا

مطيباً بتسابيح وتبخيـــــر.

+++++++

(47) كلمتك

الردة  كلمتك مصباح لخطاي ونـــور لسبيلي

من كان من الله ، ســـمع كـــلام الله ×2



اذا ثبتم في كلامي ، صرتم حقا تلاميذي



السماء والارض تزولان وكلامي لا يزول

+++++++

(48) اترك

اترك كل شيء واتبعني وانا اكون لك نصيبا

اترك كل شـيء تعط كـــل شــيء

واحمل الصليب تعــال

تجد الراحــة والهدوء

لن يخيب ظنـك تعال.



حيثما اقمت اقيم انــا

لن يغيب وجهي تعــال

اني اخترتك لي عونـــا

العلى يدعوك تعـــال

+++++++

(49) مثل عطش

 مثل عطش اليبس للماء    ....... هكذا نفسي عطشى



الرب راعــــي  .......    لا يعوزني شـــيء

في طريق الخيـــر   .......   ربــي يهدينــي



ربي انت الطريـق    .......    ربـــي انت الحق

ربي انت الحيــاة    .......    ليس لــي سواك

+++++++

(50) نجوع

 نجوع ونعطش ، يا ربنا ، يا ربنا

فالى من نذهب وعنــدك الحياة



قلــوبنا حنين بدونك لا ارتواء

مسيحنا الامين هبنا روحك غذاء.

تعالوا  انا الحيــــــــاة



مشتتون نحن اجمعنا لنــفـــرح

ضعفاء نحن قونـــــا لنصفح .

تعالوا انا الحيـــــــــاة

+++++++

(51) الرب راعي


الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء

في مراع خصيبة يقبلني ومياه الراحة يوردني



يرد نفسي ويهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه



اني ، ولو سلكت في وادي ضلال الموت

لا اخاف سوءا لانك معي.

عصاك وعكازك هما يعزياني

+++++++

(52) رفعت عيني

 رفعت عيني الى الجبال  من حيث ياتي عوني

معونتي من عند الرب صانع السماء والارض

لا يدع رجلك تزل لا ينعس لا ينام

الرب يحفظـك الرب ســـتر لك

لا تؤذيك الشمس في النهار  ولا القمر في الليل

يحفظك الرب من كل سوء  يحفظ الرب نفسك

يحفظ الرب ذهابك وايابك  من الان والى الابد.

+++++++

(53) لذبيحة الغفران

 لذبيــحة الغفران ينبوع الفدى

وضحيــة القربان ضحوة والعشا

خروا الى الاذقان يا كــل الورى

واهدوا السجود مع الملائك والقوى



هو خبــزنا اليومي قوت حياتنا

نقتات منــه بتيهنا في ذي الفلا

يا كرمــة روى كرائم كرمـها

دمـهـا فانبتت العذارى بالـروا

+++++++

(54) سبحوا واسجدوا

 سبحوا واسجدوا واشكروا واعبدوا

ربكم واحمدوا تحت سـر عجيب

ثم خبز الحياة ثم مؤتــي النجاة

آمنوا يا خطاة بكلام الحبيــب



الخروف الشريف تحت سر لطيف

بالطلا والرغيــف هو قوت لنا



ذا طبيب حكيـم ذو فؤاد رحيم

فاسرعن يا سقيم خذ دواء النجا

+++++++

(55) سبحوا كل البرايا

 سبحوا كل البرايا سر فادينا المجيــد

امدحوا لحما ودماً لخطايانا يبيـــد

لفدانا ذو المعالي سن ذا العهد السعيد



من حشا عذراء نوراً وجهه الوضاح لاح

علّم الناس تعاليم نجـــــاة ونجاح

عند المام المنايا اظهر السر الفريــــد



قال قولا واستحال الخبز حقا جسـمه

واستحال الخمر دماً فاسـتلذوا طعـمه

والمسيحي غير ايمان قــوي لا يريـد

+++++++

(56) هـواك

هواك في الطفولة رضعت يا الله

ولم تزل بليلة من فيضه الشفاء

مرفأي يـداك ان جفا الخضم

فاهدني ســـناك يا ابا النعم



يا مسكرا بالحب حنايا اضلعي

امام مقلتيـك جعلت مركـعي

والـروح بانخطاف تكاد لا تعي



حيـاتي الغريبة وهبتها اليــك

لتنتهي خصيبة بكـرم ناظريـك

اخافها الهي تــتــيه عن يديك

+++++++ 

 (57) علمــني

 علمني حبك يـــا الله ، علمـــني  ....... اذا اعطيتني مــالا فلا تاخذ ســعادتي

   علمني حبك يـــا الله ، علمـــني  .......  اذا اعطيتني نجـــاحا فلا تاخذ تواضـعي

علمني حبك يـــا الله ، علمـــني    ....... اذا اساء اليّ الناس هبني شجاعة التسـامح

  علمني حبك يـــا الله ، علمـــني ....... اذا اسأت انا الى الناس هبني شجاعة الاعتذار

+++++++

(58) الهـــــي



الهي رفعت اليك يدي

حاملتين الجسد اقبله .......    الكاس تبارك فيها الدم



الهي ...هذا شعار فداء العالم

فيه الفرح ، وفيه الحق وفيه سلام القلب



الهي ...هذا جسدك

هذا دمك الطاهر فاغسل ....... فاغسل يا رب خطايا العالم

ولتحي بروحك انفسنا

+++++++

(59) العالم جائع

 العالم جائع العالم جائع

وخبز الحياة خبز السماء

خبز ســـلام الارض



فخذوا عن مائدتي الخبز لياكل العالم

العالم ضائع ..وانا الطريق

وصوتي صــوت الرجاء

+++++++

(60) قلب يسوع يا حليم

 قلب يسوع يا حليم يا منبع الفيض العميم

                                                                انت العزيز والكريم وانت معشوق الاله×2

من يستطيع يا حبيب وصفا لحسنك العجيب

مجد السماء لا يطيب لولاك يا اصل الحياه×2



يا قلب شارح الصدور ضياء مبدع الدهور

طوبى لمن لبلا فتور نار هواك في حشاه×2

+++++++

(61) اهوى حبيبا

 أهوى حبيبا ليس لي من غيــره

خل اناجيه اذا جنى الدجــــى

مولاي حقا بل مليكي وحـــده

ذاك الذي بالجسم من اجلي ارت

قلب به نار المحبة اوقــــدت

بلهيبها تطفى حرارات الصــلى

من لي بأن افنى بحب وجــوده

بذخيرة من حازها فقد اغتنــى



اني لراض ان اموت بحبـه

وتذيبني نار الصبابة والجوى

وارى العذاب بحبه عذباً وما

قد مر من مر الحياة به حل

+++++++

(62) يا قلبا فادي


يا قلبا فـادي كل العباد اضرم في قلبنا هواك

ان العبادة لك السعادة طوبى لمن يبغي رضاك



طوبى لمن يرضي جلالك يا قلب يسوع المجيد

يعـــود ان راى جمالك من هذه الدنيا سعيد



كنزي حظي خيري حياتي مجدي ايا بحر الصلاح

تاقت نفســي اليك تأتي هبها من حلمك السماح

+++++++ 

(63) سلمت قلبي

سلمت قلبي خصصت حبي قدمت ذاتي  لك يا ربي



انا لك كلي بجملتي وانت لي هنا في في غربتي

تقودنــي تمشي برفقتي بروحك تقتاد خطوتي

ســـاهتف مجـــدا لك على مدى السنين

سالهج بشخصــــك فانـت لــي المعين

واخضع لصوتـك دوما في كـــــل حـين

نعم أمين أمين

سلمت قلبي خصصت حبي قدمت ذاتي

لك يا ربي لك يا ربي

+++++++

(64) اهتفوا للرب


اهتفوا للرب ياجميع الارض .......  ادخلوا الى امامه بالترانيم

ترنم شفتاي اذ اشيد لك على العود .......  ولساني يلهج نهارا وليل



انت الذي حول الصخر الى غدران ....... والصوان الى عيون مياه

في الرحمة والعدل نشيدي .......  لك يا رب نشيدي



الرب آت ابدا آت .......  آت آت ابدا آت

+++++++

(65)ما احب مساكنك يا رب الجنود

ما احب مساكنك يا رب الجنود/

ويرنم قلبي وجسمي للإله الحي ....... ما احب مساكنك يا رب الجنود

العصفور وجد له مأوى/

من لي بمذابحك يا رب الجنود/

+++++++

(66) رفعت عيني

رفعت عينيّ الى الجبال  .......من حيث يأتي عوني

معونتي من عند الرب ....... صانع السما والارض

لا يدع رجلك تزل .......لا ينعس لا ينام

الرب يحفـظـك  ....... الرب ستر لك 

لا تؤذيك الشمس في النهار  .......ولا القمر في الليل

يحفظك الرب من كل سوء  ....... يحفظ الرب نفسك

يحفظ الرب ذهابك وايابك  ....... من الان والى الابد

+++++++ 

(67) الهي رفعت اليك

 الهي رفعت اليك يدي

حاملتين الجسد اقبله  ....... الكأس تبارك فيها الدم



الهي  ....... هذا شعار فداء العالم

فيه الفرح  ....... وفيه الحق  ....... وفيه سلام القلب



الهي  ....... هذا جسدك  ....... هذا دمك الطاهر فاغسل

اغسل يا رب خطايا العالم  .......ولتحي بروحك انفسنا

+++++++

(68) يا رب السلام


يا رب السلام أمطر علينا السلام  ....... يا رب السلام امنح بلادنا السلام

مررت في شـــوارع المدينة .......وقفت فــــي وجوهنا الحزينة

رأيت أن الحــب غاب عنا  ....... وعشعشت في صـــدرنا الضغينة

+++++++

(69) طلبة مار افرام

 مارن اثراحمعلين مارن قبل تشمشــتـــن

مارن لا تهبخ ابيك من حطايه دقارن لــــخ



اشرا شينخ وشلامخ بعيداثن ووذيراثـــــن

ووطل منهين بحنانخ محواثا وشوطيه درغــزا



هو لي مر دإن شاهرنا بذخيوثا اقوم قذميـــك

وانه تو دذمخ نا لي دلا حطاحيه تهويه شنــث



ووعيروث ان مسكل نا من طيبوثخ اثحسـيـه

ووذمكث ان حاطيه نا حنانخ نهويه شاووقــا



وويذ زقيبيه دموكاخاخ شنثا دنياحا هو لـــي

وبصـن من حلميه بيشيه ومن دمواثا شخيراثـا

ملاخـا دنوهرا هو لي دناطر كلهون هدمــاي

ومن ركثا سنيثا بصن بيذ بغرخ حيا دإخليــث



ووشنثا دمليا شينا كليه لليا دبريـــــــن

دلا نشتلطن بي بيشيه وحوشاويه دملين عـولا



مـن رغيغاثا سنياثا نبصن بغرخ داوكلتـــن

واشـكو وإذمخ بنياحا وناطورا دمخ نهويه لـي



ولنوشـا دايثيه صلماخ شورا درجميك له اخرخ

ولبغـرا دغول ايديك يمينخ اكن عـــــلاو



اخـرخ لي شورا درحميك اخ سكرا مسترانيـثا

ومادشليـه بغرا وشاخيو نهويه حيلخ ناطوريـه



أخ عطـرا دوسميه تهويه شنث قوذمث ربوثاخ

ولا نقروبيشا لثشويث ببياسا دهي ديلدتـــاخ



وويذ دوحاخ دحلب كل طروذ ساطانا دلا نكين

وشمـلا صيذي شودايخ وصليوخ نطر حياي



ما دإتعيرث إشبحاخ دحويت حبخ صيذ شبلوث

وأسق شوحا لخ ولا ووخ ولروح قوذشا مقدشانا



من دمكيه دملين نوحا وشهريه لويشــي زينا

لخ شوحا عيرا حيا دعودتن عيرا لشوحــخ



لخ شوحا بذخرن إماخ مورو دخرن قديشـاو

بصلوث إمخ وقديشيك حسا لن ولعنيذيــن



لالاها شوحا بروما وليالدتيه رمرامــــا

ولسهديه كليل قولاسيه ولن عذرانا بصلوثهون*​

ترانيم كتيب هلموا نرنم للرب  
اعداد الاب حبيب هرمز        بغداد - 1999                      

http://www.chaldean.org.uk/hymns.htm​


----------

